

Selling a Story - The Cocktail Creationist  - asp742
http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/bizfinance/biz/features/10816/

======
wallflower
"Spirits is an image-driven category,” says Branca. “We’re acutely aware of
what we’re drinking in the presence of others. That’s why it’s so important to
have strong on-premise promotions with influential consumers.”

"He says brand creation is simple: product, package, name, marketing plan."

"And now the most important piece of the story—the twist that brings it all
together: Grey Goose costs way more than other vodkas. Waaaaaaay more. So it
must be the best."

------
Psyonic
Article is from 2005, and while I don't claim to be an expert, I've never
heard of their new tequila Corazón. Maybe not as simple as they say.

